# Tack recovered - Berks area



## HayleyandBob (18 November 2009)

http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/s/2061029_police_find_40000_of_stolen_horse_tack

Hope this is of some use 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Dad is a policeman and he has said there is a lot of tack , so hopefully most people will get there stuff back.

x


----------



## Saints_fan88 (19 November 2009)

Yeah we were told about this, our yard was broken into in the south Northants/Bucks area and ThamesV police are looking into it for us, fingers crossed!!


----------



## charlie76 (19 November 2009)

I know the people who did this- pigs.


----------



## Rana (19 November 2009)

Charlie - yeah, me too, or one of them at least.  Cow!


----------



## charlie76 (19 November 2009)

RANA- Have PM'd you!


----------



## Hutchlou (19 November 2009)

Is this the same tack as PC Stacy Beale is trying to reunite owners with?


----------



## HayleyandBob (19 November 2009)

Erm i dont think so this was only recovered recently.

Charlie76- so do i grrrr , i feel ashamed to have known them


----------



## Rana (20 November 2009)

Louise - yes, as far as I know, it is the same tack.  My friend had hers stolen and has been in touch with Stacy Beale.  Definitely the same people as were mentioned in the newspaper article (link above).


----------



## Saints_fan88 (20 November 2009)

You must be so sorry to know these people - please send some bad karma their way for us!! 

We've been invited down to a viewing day at Hampshire police as they have possible matches to our stolen rugs.....a long shot but fingers seriously crossed!!!!!


----------



## Rana (20 November 2009)

I've been sending bad karma their way ever since I left their yard over 2 years ago 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Here's hoping they get their comeuppance now they've finally been caught!

(Disclaimer - at no point during the time I knew them, did I have ANY idea they were stealing tack - or I would have reported them straight away.  I've found out a lot since I left!)


----------



## the watcher (20 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I know the people who did this- pigs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I also know them and would say that it pays to wait for the outcome of investigations, at least one of them may only be connected by virtue of being at the same yard.


----------



## Embob1 (21 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Charlie76- so do i grrrr , i feel ashamed to have known them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto.


----------



## sadiedeb (14 November 2010)

I wish I'd known about this when I unfortunately got involved with her and helped with her horses and bought  couple off her (the only good thing about knowing her was getting my boys !) - took a few months before i saw the light and started finding things out (think the fact i was fairly new to the area and to horses worked to her advantage!) which I was horrified over and fact she owes me money parted on very bad terms when i asked her to leave the field I was renting -  have nothing to do with her anymore but keep findinbg more and more out about her - makes me laugh though her sentence - joke for a justice system http://www.getwokingham.co.uk/news/s/2081378_mumoffive_avoids_jail_term

If she was originally  caught for driving without a license was she ever charged for that?


----------



## Rollin (14 November 2010)

I bought my first two horses from Foxhill Stables, Spencers Wood.

Tack theft is something I never think about now, I only lock my tack room if we are going out for a long journey and will be away for hours.

It is fine for the judge to think about her children but what about all those people, who are struggling to pay their livery and feed bills, for whom loss of a saddle/bridle/rug is catastrophic.


----------



## sadiedeb (14 November 2010)

Sad thing is the kids now blank me when they walk past me (as her horses are still kept down the lane) so it seems I may have been painted as the bad guy!


----------



## Freddie01 (22 November 2010)

This person worked freelance for me and robbed an awful lot of rugs etc from me (some of which of sentimental value) she even had the cheek to ask for her wages for that week!! Which I will add she never did recieve!! She is actually that dumb as used my keys to gain access!!!! 1 rug I found at the veiwing and that was enough to know 100% it was her.   The system is a joke!! All she has recieved for the amount she took and the officers left about another 2 HGV lorry loads in her poccession as they only took what looked relativly new - I wonder if they would do drug raids and would leave half there.  If you robbed a bank of the amount she took you certainnly would get sent down regardless of having any children which I would like to add where were they when she was out robbing us, what a fantastic role model.  I really hope that with all of us decent horsey people out there are able to notify and make others aware of this person as I truely feel she will continue doing it.
Out of curoisty what yard is she now stabled at sadiedeb


----------



## Rana (22 November 2010)

Sadiedeb, sounds like you were caught in the same situation as me!  Would be interested to know which horses you bought from her in case one of them was my old one?  Would you mind PMing me?

Freddie - hello and welcome


----------



## charlie76 (22 November 2010)

Could some one PM me if they know where she is now as they stole from me too.


----------

